

Ask HN: Large, comfortable mouse - quantumpotato_

I&#x27;ve tried 3 different Razers, then switched to a Rat 7 for the form factor. But these mice are still too small, the Rat7 fills up about 3&#x2F;4 of my hand and when I put my weight down on the back it lifts up.<p>I need something comfortable to wrap my hand around, like those old trackball mice.<p>I still need high DPI for accurate work.<p>Suggestions?
======
aquark
I've used one of these 'vertical mice' for years:
[http://www.evoluent.com/](http://www.evoluent.com/)

You'd have to pry it from my dead hands ... works, is comfortable, has lasted
years and comes in a left-handed version!

~~~
quantumpotato_
Looks great. I'm on a Mac - do I need the "mac version"?

------
astrojams
The logitech G602. I just bought one and it rocks. The USB dongle uses the
full bus speed, tracks great, super comfortable, and battery life is
fantastic. [http://gaming.logitech.com/en-us/product/g602-wireless-
gamin...](http://gaming.logitech.com/en-us/product/g602-wireless-gaming-mouse)

------
Spoom
I like the Logitech G400s, which is essentially a rebuild of the well-known MX
518, with the same form factor. Might be a little small for you if you have
larger than average hands though. It fits my hands perfectly.

------
fmansoor
I really like Logitech Performance Mouse MX.

[http://www.logitech.com/en-us/product/performance-mouse-
mx](http://www.logitech.com/en-us/product/performance-mouse-mx)

------
azernik
Actual trackball mice are still sold (and tend to be pretty gigantic). I've
heard good things about vertical mice too as far as comfort goes, and they're
definitely build for users to wrap their hands around.

~~~
tonteldoos
I bought a Logitech M570 recently based on a recommendation here on HN.
Haven't looked back since, and it's the first time in my life I've used a
trackball :)

My hands aren't enormous, but they're not petite either (I'm 6'2"), and the
M570 fits my hand comfortably. As an added bonus, it works with Logitech's
unifying receivers, so I have an M185 'normal' mouse on my desk paired to that
as well, for when someone else needs the con.

Good luck!

------
frankydp
I prefer the Logitech G500. It is not huge but is stable and has weights that
you can insert to get more deliberate movement.

~~~
quantumpotato_
Cool. The Rat7 has weights, I like that. I'm really looking for form factor
though -- my hand cramps bad using mice.

------
meerita
I guess you tried the Lachesis from Razr? that one is larger, not so as the
Rats.

~~~
quantumpotato_
I haven't. It's smaller than the Rats though?

------
michaelbuddy
Evoluent vertical mouse, comes in wireless and wired versions.

